

Welcome to the Likernet… like ‘er or not - gojomo
http://memesteading.com/2010/04/24/welcome-to-the-facebook-likernet-like-er-or-not/

======
thwarted
_The Internet was a great prototype for geeks and knowledge-worker bees. But
the cool kids and average folks have arrived, and the Internet has been kind
of a mess for them — what with spammers and phishers and predators and
nutballs all over. ... The Internet interprets censorship as damage and routs
[sic] around it, which was kind of nice. Unfortunately the Internet also
interprets every unguarded email, form, website, and program as an opening
into which to spray its unsolicited marketing, harassment, and malware._

It's the cool kids and average folks who are the spammers and phishers and
predators and nutballs. The geeks didn't invent the harassment and malware,
those things saw significant increases online when everyone else invaded our
utopia. The geeks may have introduced the marketing, but the average person
_abuses_ it.

However, I don't think I'd wish for the old internet back. I like things like
Wikipedia, feeds, APIs, Google, sharing, and all the convenience and
entertainment that the modern internet affords us. And I like watching those
who don't get it and are tied to pre-information age ideals or are threatened
by it try to fruitlessly control it. I like that it's different every year,
everyone is chasing innovation.

------
pohl
Where's my Loathe Button?

~~~
gojomo
Unfortunately Zed Shaw's 'Utu' project - which could have given rise to the
Haternet -- seems moribund:

[http://blaglash.com/2008/04/11/utu-saving-the-internet-
with-...](http://blaglash.com/2008/04/11/utu-saving-the-internet-with-hate/)

------
borism
_> it's like Singapore_

which offenses are subject to caning and which to hanging?

~~~
nailer
FTA> It’s like Singapore, but in cyberspace with 100 times more citizens. Most
current Internet residents will prefer to move to the Likernet.

Here (Canary Wharf, London) Singapore is a running joke for any clean,
soulless, fake place.

~~~
rue
Irony, then?

~~~
nailer
Yep.

